# لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح



## النذير (9 يونيو 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كم انا سعيد انى فى وسط اناس يرفعون شعار الله محبه 
لى عقل يحب الفكر ولا أمن إلا بحجه بالغة فأرجو منكم ان تقنعونى 
كما انتم تقنعو أنفسكم أن هذا الطريق هو الخلاص 
ما هى الادلة والبراهين
لاقناع شاب مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح
والسلام والنعمة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*

*يبدو ان الاخ لا يملك اسالة بس هقلك ادرس القران من التفاسير الاول زي القرطبي والبخاري وصحيح مسلم ومسند احمد وابن كثير والطبري و..................الخ يعني مثلا اية الفرقان 54 شوف تفاسيرها وهتلاقي ان محمد انتهك وكسر الناموس وشريعة النعمة نحن لا ندعوك للمسيحية نحن ندعوك للبحث 

افلا تعقلون اغريغوريوس*


----------



## النذير (9 يونيو 2008)

اغريغوريوس السلام ونعمة 
ماذا افعل بهذا الرد 

انا اريد ان تقنع العبد الفقير  ان الطريق الصحيح هو طريق المسيح 
مش تقل لى ان الاسلام فيه وفيه  لو تكلمنا عن العيوب مش هنخلص 
اريد اقناعى بالمسيحية  مشكل لو محدش عارف يقنع مسلم 
او غير مسلم بالمسيحية 
والسلام والنعمة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*



> اغريغوريوس السلام ونعمة
> ماذا افعل بهذا الرد
> 
> انا اريد ان تقنع العبد الفقير ان الطريق الصحيح هو طريق المسيح
> ...



سلام حبيبي اقرا العهد الجديد اولا وشوف وهات اسالة حبيبي


----------



## النذير (9 يونيو 2008)

يا حبيبى  السؤال ما هو فى المسيحية افضل من الاسلام مما يجعلنى اترك الاسلام من اجل المسيحية
والسلام ونعمة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*



> يا حبيبى السؤال ما هو فى المسيحية افضل من الاسلام مما يجعلنى اترك الاسلام من اجل المسيحية
> والسلام ونعمة



كل المسيحية افضل من هذا الدين فرسولك كسر وصايا المسيح رسولك اتي واخذ من شريعة القديم عين بعين وسن بسن يعني لو قلتلك للصبح حاجات مش هنخلص 

فلازم تدرس دينك جيدا وتدرس المسيحية 

http://www.jitow-radios.com/Radio/tabid/54/language/en-US/Default.aspx

اقرا العهد الجديد

واقرا http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/aldalil.htm

هات اسالة ووضح اكثر


----------



## iraqi86 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*

يا اخي الايمان لا يأتي في يوم و ليلة و انما خطوة خطوة الى ان تصل للايمان الكامل انا ادعوك لقرائه الانجيل اولا ثم التفكير كثيرا و المقارنة و البحث واجعل تفكيرك عميقا و روحيا و ابتعد عن التفكير السطحي الجسدي و انا اعدك انك سوف تجد الطريق الصحيح و شكرا


----------



## النذير (9 يونيو 2008)

حبيبى 
ما انا لما اوجه سؤال لكم يتم حذفة من اصلة هتقول لى ما هو السؤال 
التعريف بالمسيح علية السلام 
الاسم والنسب والسلسلة عندنا انه من خير البشر 
وكذلك البتول الطاهرة مريم الشريفة 
هل تسطيع ذكر ولو نبذه عن افراد نسبة من الرجال والنساء 
وما الفرق بين النسب فى متى و لوقا وعدد الرجال والنساء وخاصة 
  السيدة راحاب والسيدة ثامار و لأوريا والباقى 
هل هجاوب ام هتحذف


----------



## algerien (9 يونيو 2008)

سؤال في محله


----------



## صوت الرب (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*




النذير قال:


> يا حبيبى  السؤال ما هو فى المسيحية افضل من الاسلام مما يجعلنى اترك الاسلام من اجل المسيحية
> والسلام ونعمة


إن كنت عزيزي باحث عن الحق و تريد أن تعرف ما الأفضل في المسيحية
أقرا هذه الآيات بدقة و تأمل و اعطيني رأيك :-
[q-bible]27 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 
28 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 
29 فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 
30 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 
31 «وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 
32 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي. 
33 «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. 
34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ 
35 وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ. 
36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. 
37 بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. 
38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 
39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 
40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 
41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ. 
42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ. 
43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 
44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 
45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 
46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 
47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 
48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ. 
[/q-bible]


----------



## challenger (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*

*أخي النذير ضع سؤال واضح و نحن نجيبك بكل محبة .

يعني ما هو الشيء الذي أنت مستغرب منه جدا ً ؟
أو أثار شكوك في نفسك ؟؟

فالسؤال للإستيضاح و الوقوف على بينة أليس كذلك ؟​*


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2008)

النذير قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> كم انا سعيد انى فى وسط اناس يرفعون شعار الله محبه
> لى عقل يحب الفكر ولا أمن إلا بحجه بالغة فأرجو منكم ان تقنعونى
> ...


 

نبدأ معك من البداية
دليلنا و برهاننا على ان المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص هو الكتاب المقدس

فهل تقبله حتى نورد الأدلة التي فيه؟


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*

*


النذير قال:



			يا حبيبى السؤال ما هو فى المسيحية افضل من الاسلام مما يجعلنى اترك الاسلام من اجل المسيحية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


النذير قال:


> *والسلام ونعمة*




*صديقنا الفاضل ...*
*هل يكفيك أن تعلم انك في المسيحيية تتحول من *
*عبد الله ..... الي ابن الله ؟؟؟*

*ضعها امامك دائما ...*

*وجاوب على سؤال استاذي الحبيب روك ..*
*هل تقبل الكتاب المقدس ؟*


----------



## enass (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*

*اما عندنا نحن المسيحين فا كما قلت محبة*
*وهذا سبب كافي*
*ليس لكي تدخل المسيحية*
*بل لكي نفتخر اننا مسيحيون*


----------



## Twin (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي النذير*

*بص علشان مطولش عليك ....!*
*هسألك أنت عايز أيه ؟*
*محتاج تعرف رب المجد إلهنا وإله الكل ؟*
*أم تريد مادة للأقناع فقط ؟*
*أم تريد تواصل حواري بيننا ؟*
*ماذا تريد ؟*
*حدد بهدوء*
*وتذكر أن هذا لك أنت فقط*
*أنه لخلاصك*
*فاليوم يوم خلاص ووقت مقبول لقبولك *
*فأنتهز الفرصة وأقترب من رب المجد يسوع وقل له*

*يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل*
*فلتهديني أنت أليك أهديني بك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## النذير (10 يونيو 2008)

*السلام والنعمة *
*أخوانى كم أنا شاكر لكم على هذا الاهتمام منكم بالصدق انا ابحث عن الحق *
*وأقسم لو انى اقتنعت ان طريق المسيح هو الحق لاتبع دون تردد *
*وليكن ما يكون *

*ولكن هناك اسس يجب ان نتعرف عليها *
*الامر الذى يحزننى أولاً هو يكيف استحى من ايات الكتاب المقدس وهى مقدس *
*الامر الثانى عندما اواجه شبه لاحد اجد حذف الموضوع *
*الامر الثالث اجد اشخاص تسب مع ان هذا ينافى الادب العام خلاف الادب فى المسيحية *
*الامر الرابع لو احدكم يرغب محادثتى على الهاتف لا مانع *
*فانا من # ................. #ارسل لكم ارقام الهاتف لمن يحب على الخاص البريد *
*السؤال الاول *
*المسيح له نسب يعج بكثير من الامور الغريبة التى يتخذها المسلمين *
*سهام توجه اليكم من شأنها تشكيك المسيحي قبل المسلم *
*منها اختلاف النسب بين انجيل متى وانجيل لوقا *
*حالات الزنه الصريحة باللفظ فى النسب مثل ماثار و غيرها *
*على العموم انا احب الوضوح والبراهين *
*وانا منتظر وارقام الهاتف تحت الطلب لم يرغب فيها على ان تكون على الخاص او البريد*


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2008)

النذير قال:


> *ولكن هناك اسس يجب ان نتعرف عليها *
> *الامر الذى يحزننى أولاً هو يكيف استحى من ايات الكتاب المقدس وهى مقدس *


 
لا يوجد شئ في الكتاب المقدس يدعي المستحى, فكلامك هذا مردود عليك و اياك, اياك ان تتجرأ و تلفظه مرة اخرى




> *الامر الثانى عندما اواجه شبه لاحد اجد حذف الموضوع *




متى حذف لك موضوع؟ من بدايتها كذب في كذب؟

*



الامر الثالث اجد اشخاص تسب مع ان هذا ينافى الادب العام خلاف الادب فى المسيحية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
ما دخله بالعقيدة؟ المسلمين يسبقون بأقذر الشتائم فهل نعمم ما يفعله الأخر؟




> *الامر الرابع لو احدكم يرغب محادثتى على الهاتف لا مانع *




لا, لا احد يتكلم بالهاتف و اياك ان تضع رقم تلفونك في اي من ردودك




> *المسيح له نسب يعج بكثير من الامور الغريبة التى يتخذها المسلمين *
> *سهام توجه اليكم من شأنها تشكيك المسيحي قبل المسلم *
> *منها اختلاف النسب بين انجيل متى وانجيل لوقا *
> *حالات الزنه الصريحة باللفظ فى النسب مثل ماثار و غيرها *
> *على العموم انا احب الوضوح والبراهين *




هذه السهام الوهمية هي سهام جهلكم و قلة معرفتكم بالكتاب المقدس, فلا يوجد اي اختلاف بنسب المسيح, و انما النسبين اولهما نسب يوسف و الأخر نسب مريم و ردينا على هذا الموضوع في اكثر من مناسبة

*الرد على شبهة نسب المسيح و أصله حسب الجسد*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament-dubiety/bilblen5.htm*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament-dubiety/bilblen7.htm*
 #*74*

لما تعرف تبحث و تقرأ يبقى لينا كلام اخر


و ما مشاركتك الاخير الا جرجرة و تهرب الى مواضيع اخرى, فأنت سألت سؤال و قلنا ان دليلنا الكتاب المقدس, فهل تقبل به بنورد ادلة ان المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص؟


----------



## النذير (10 يونيو 2008)

أخى الفاضل الزعيم 
هل يعقل منكم ان تتكلم وتتواعد بهذا الاسلوب 
هل هذا اسلوب يبشر ام اسلوب ينفر 

اين جواب السؤال 
لماذا لم تكتب النصوص الوارد فيها النسب ونبذه بسيطة 
عن كل فرع ان كنت لا تتستحى كما تقول مما فى الكتاب المقدس اذكر لنا قصة 
نسب المسيح من الكتاب المقدس  ولا اقل لك انا انقها لك   كما هى من الكتاب المقدس
 ولما كان نحو ثلاثة اشهر أخبر يهوذا وقيل له قد زنت ثامار كنتك. وها هي حبلى ايضا من الزنى. فقال يهوذا اخرجوها فتحرق. 25


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2008)

النذير قال:


> اين جواب السؤال
> لماذا لم تكتب النصوص الوارد فيها النسب ونبذه بسيطة
> عن كل فرع ان كنت لا تتستحى كما تقول مما فى الكتاب المقدس اذكر لنا قصة
> نسب المسيح من الكتاب المقدس ولا اقل لك انا انقها لك كما هى من الكتاب المقدس
> ولما كان نحو ثلاثة اشهر أخبر يهوذا وقيل له قد زنت ثامار كنتك. وها هي حبلى ايضا من الزنى. فقال يهوذا اخرجوها فتحرق. 25


 
اعطيتك اربع روابط من منتدانا تحتوي على ردود مختلفة لشبهات مختلفة لنسب المسيح
الرد على شبهة نسب المسيح و أصله حسب الجسد
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament-dubiety/bilblen5.htm
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament-dubiety/bilblen7.htm
#74

عجبك تقرأ الردود يا مية اهلاً و سهلاً, و اذا لم يعجبك فلن يجبرك احد لكن لا داعي للتكرار

نرجع الى سؤالك الأول و سأكرر لاخر مرة و اذا تجاهلت فسيتعبر هروب منك و سيغلق الموضوع بعدها فوراً

اكرر لاخر مرة

دليلنا و برهاننا على ان المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص هو الكتاب المقدس

فهل تقبله حتى نورد الأدلة التي فيه؟


----------



## lost man (10 يونيو 2008)

انا ايضا اريد اثباتات و اقتنع بالكتاب المقدس 
واريد فيديوهات زكريا بطرس لو تملكها من فضلك​


----------



## صوت الحقيقة (10 يونيو 2008)

*# ................................ #*

لا لغير المسيحيات


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2008)

صوت الحقيقة, رجاءاً لا داعي للخروج للاسلاميات, فالقسم هذا مسيحيات فقط

مشاركتك الخارجة ستحذف لاحقاً


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*



lost Man قال:


> انا ايضا اريد اثباتات و اقتنع بالكتاب المقدس
> واريد فيديوهات زكريا بطرس لو تملكها من فضلك​



*كلا أخي الحبيب, أنت لست كالنذير, فأنت تبحث عن الحقيقة, أما النذير فهو يتبع أسلوب خبيث, يدعي أنه يريد أن يتعرف على المسيحية, ثم يأتى بشبهات تملئ منتديات أبن آمنة, ويوجد على شاكلته الكثيرين
أما أنت فسبق لى أن تواصلت معك, لكنك لم تكمل المشوار
فماذا تريد, إن كانت حلقات الأب زكريا بطرس, فهي تملئ الأنترنت, وليس من الصعب الحصول عليها*


----------



## lost man (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *كلا أخي الحبيب, أنت لست كالنذير, فأنت تبحث عن الحقيقة, أما النذير فهو يتبع أسلوب خبيث, يدعي أنه يريد أن يتعرف على المسيحية, ثم يأتى بشبهات تملئ منتديات أبن آمنة, ويوجد على شاكلته الكثيرين
> أما أنت فسبق لى أن تواصلت معك, لكنك لم تكمل المشوار
> فماذا تريد, إن كانت حلقات الأب زكريا بطرس, فهي تملئ الأنترنت, وليس من الصعب الحصول عليها*



للاسف حاولت البحث عليها علي اليوتيوب ولم اجدها 
فهل لها اسم معين ام ماذا 
+
اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية 
كيف اتعمد


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*



lost man قال:


> للاسف حاولت البحث عليها علي اليوتيوب ولم اجدها
> فهل لها اسم معين ام ماذا
> +
> اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية
> كيف اتعمد


*
اخي العزيز

هذا لارابط تلاقي فيه حلقات قناة الحياة مثل سوال جريء و حوار الحق 
http://www.islamexplained.com/


هذا الرابط فيه فيديوات لبطرس زكريا من موقعه
http://www.islam-christianity.net/


اتمنى اني اكون افدتك و اي سؤال عن المسيحية اسال و ما راح نقصر بالاجوبة
*​


----------



## lost man (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> *
> اخي العزيز
> 
> هذا لارابط تلاقي فيه حلقات قناة الحياة مثل سوال جريء و حوار الحق
> ...



اريد معرفة معلومات عن مسيح اكثر و عن الديانة نفسها

و انا هنزل موضوع فيه دليل من شيخ مسلم ان يسوع صلب و قام في اليوم الثالث


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*



lost Man قال:


> للاسف حاولت البحث عليها علي اليوتيوب ولم اجدها
> فهل لها اسم معين ام ماذا
> +
> اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية
> كيف اتعمد



*أخى الرجل المولود من جديد, ولن أقول الضائع, هل قرأت الإنجيل, هذه هى البداية, أقرأ الإنجيل أولاً, هذه هى البداية, التعرف على المسيح وتعاليمه, فإن آمنت به كرب وإله فادى, ستجد كل أمورك متجهه نحو المسيح, فاللكون يد تحركه, وها أنت فى سبيلك للتعرف عليه والإيمان به*


----------



## enass (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*



lost Man قال:


> للاسف حاولت البحث عليها علي اليوتيوب ولم اجدها
> فهل لها اسم معين ام ماذا
> +
> اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية
> كيف اتعمد



*المسيحية حياة
وليست اعتناق

قناعة وليست اعتناق
اخي قبل ان تتوصل الى هذه النتيجة
فكر جيدا
لان المسيحية ليست فقد دين "انا مسيحي وفقط"

بل طقوس وعلاقة روحية مع الله*


----------



## enass (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*



lost Man قال:


> اريد معرفة معلومات عن مسيح اكثر و عن الديانة نفسها
> 
> و انا هنزل موضوع فيه دليل من شيخ مسلم ان يسوع صلب و قام في اليوم الثالث



*اخي
كما قال لك اخ صوت صارخ
لمعرفة المسيح عليك بقراءة الانجيل

واطلب من السيد المسيح وقل له انك تسلم له حياتك بين يديه

الرب يباركك
وسنصلي من اجلك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*

+++ بالرغم من أن هذذا القسم غير مخصص للمقارنات ، وهو ما يوافقنى جداً ، إلاَّ أن السؤال الأصلى ، من الأخ الفاضل /            ، كان :- ((( لى عقل يحب الفكر ولا أمن إلا بحجه بالغة فأرجو منكم ان تقنعونى ،
كما انتم تقنعو أنفسكم أن هذا الطريق هو الخلاص ،
ما هى الادلة والبراهين )))
+++ ولأننى لم أفهم ما هو الإسلوب الذى يعتبره سيادته أنه هو الإسلوب الذى يقبله عقله ، فإننى أستسمح الأستاذ المشرف ، فى أن أسأل الأخ الفاضل ، أن يعطينا أمثلة عما فحصه بعقله ، ووجده مقنعاً ، بالأدلة والبراهين ، لكى نسترشد بإسلوبه ، ونقدم له الإجابات بالطريقة المقبولة .
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++ أما بخصوص الأخ الفاضل / lost Man  ، فأفضل طريقة لمعرفة المسيحية ، هى معرفة المسيح ، وأجمل ما فى المسيح -- كما عرفناه وإختبرناه -- أنه يسمع ويستجيب ، فإطلب منه أن يفتح ذهنك لمعرفته ، ولو بدأت الخطوة الأولى نحوه ، بقراءة الإنجيل ، فإنه سيستجيب بلا أدنى شك .
+++ هذه هى الحلاوة الحقيقية ، التى نعيشها ، والتى من أجلها نحتمل ما لا يـُحــْتــَمــَل .


----------



## النذير (11 يونيو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل 
أشكر على لفظ خبيث ولماذا ابقاها المشرف الفاضل اليس هذا فيه خروج على القانون 
اخى الزعيم هات ما عندك من الادل من الكتاب المقدس  
 الفاضل مكرم شنوده 
كلامك فيه ادب المسيح على خلاف غيرك من الاعضاء
وأنا منتظر البراهين اما المذكور من كلام الاخ بطرس 

اجد فيه مبالغة كبيرة و صبى من صبيان  المسلمين يستطيع الرد عليها
والسلام ونعمة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*

الأخ الفاضل / النذير
+++ شكراً على مجاملتك الرقيقة ، وأرجو أن توضح مفهومك عن :" البرهان والدليل " ، الذى تطلبه سيادتك .
+++ لن أقول : " مثالاً ، مما تعتبره برهاناً ، على صحة ما يخصك " -- مع أن ذلك سيكون أكثر توضيحاً -- ولكنى سأكتفى بطلب مثال توضيحى عام ، لما يمكن أن يكون برهاناً على سؤال محدد فيما يخصنا نحن ، من أجل منع الحرج .
+++ فما الذى تعتبره سيادتك دليلاً دامغاً على لاهوت المسيح ، مثلاً  ، فهل معجزاته وأقواله الموجودة فى الإنجيل ، يمكن أن تعتبرها برهاناً كافياً ، أم تريده أن يظهر لك شخصياً ويصنع معك معجزة . + وأنا أتكلم بجدية ، فالبعض -- حتى منا نحن -- يطلب ذلك ، وطبعاً الله لا ينساق وراءنا كأننا نـُملى عليه الأوامر وهو يطيع ، ولكن رحمته ومحبته تجعله يستجيب فى مرات كثيرة ، لمن يجده مخلصاً فى طلبه .
++++ خلاصة الكلام ، ما هى المعايير التى تقبلها سيادتك ، للحكم على كفاية الإثباتات والبراهين .


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*



النذير قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> أشكر على لفظ خبيث ولماذا ابقاها المشرف الفاضل اليس هذا فيه خروج على القانون
> اخى الزعيم هات ما عندك من الادل من الكتاب المقدس
> الفاضل مكرم شنوده
> ...


 
*ها أنت أظهرت خبثك, فلماذا تغضب عندما وصفتك بأنك خبيث, لا أعرف حقيقا لماذا يغضب اللص عندما نقول له يا حرامي, ما الخطأ فى أن نقول للخبيث يا خبيث*


----------



## صوت الحقيقة (12 يونيو 2008)

my Rock قال:


> صوت الحقيقة, رجاءاً لا داعي للخروج للاسلاميات, فالقسم هذا مسيحيات فقط
> 
> مشاركتك الخارجة ستحذف لاحقاً


 
*أعترف أنك شديد بعض الشيء. فوالله الذي به نؤمن أجمعين لم أقصد بمساهمتي شيئا غير الذي كتبته.

ديننا واحد وتعاليمنا متشابهة فما العيب في ذكر هذا.

على العموم، لقد كتبتها في مشاركتي الأولى. أعتذر عن كل سوء تفاهم فأنا لا أدري ما العيب وما الصواب في تعاملي معكم. أنا جديد في المنتدى.
والله ولي التوفيق
*


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

صوت الحقيقة قال:


> *ديننا واحد وتعاليمنا متشابهة فما العيب في ذكر هذا.*


 

*هذة العبارة في حد ذاتها خاطئة جداً*

*وأي تشابه بين معتقداتك ومسيحيتنا *

*أن الفارق كبير جداً لدرجة عدم وجود فرصة للمُقارنة*

*فالذي يدعو الى غير المسيح كالنور *

*فهو يدعو الى الظلام*

يوحنا 8 : 12 
ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. 
مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».


----------



## Twin (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ صوت*


صوت الحقيقة قال:


> *أعترف أنك شديد بعض الشيء. فوالله الذي به نؤمن أجمعين لم أقصد بمساهمتي شيئا غير الذي كتبته.
> *



*أخي لا داعي للتوضيح والأعتذار أو ما شابه ذلك ولكن صدقني دائماً لابد من تدخل الأدارة للحفاظ علي قوانين القسم خاصة والمنتدي عامة*​


صوت الحقيقة قال:


> *ديننا واحد وتعاليمنا متشابهة فما العيب في ذكر هذا.
> *



*قد نختلف معك في هذه النقطة ولا داعي للتحدث فيها الأن*
*لأننا نحيا المسيحية ولا نعتنقها*​


صوت الحقيقة قال:


> *على العموم، لقد كتبتها في مشاركتي الأولى. أعتذر عن كل سوء تفاهم فأنا لا أدري ما العيب وما الصواب في تعاملي معكم. أنا جديد في المنتدى.*


*نتمني أن تكون معنا كأخ وليس كضيف*
*وعن طريقة التواصل معنا فلتقرأ جيداً **قوانين المنتدى*
*وطبعاً قوانين كل قسم ستدخله لتشارك به*
*ولو أمكن أطلع علي هذا أيضاً **من نحن*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## صوت الحقيقة (14 يونيو 2008)

*أرجوا منكم التعرف علي قبل الحكم

من هنا

*


----------



## fredyyy (15 يونيو 2008)

صوت الحقيقة قال:


> *أرجوا منكم التعرف علي قبل الحكم*



*نحن لا نحكم على أحد *


*لكننا لن نسمح بأن نمرر معلومة غير صحيحة*


*حفظاُ على الحق الإلهي وإحتراماً لضيوفنا*


----------



## صوت الحقيقة (17 يونيو 2008)

*لا مشكل لأني أتيت هنا ضيفا.
وللضيف حقوق قد أديتموها بإخلاص.
وله أيضا واجبات تجاوزتها بكل جرأة.
فالعذر مني كل العذر
سلام*


----------



## fredyyy (17 يونيو 2008)

صوت الحقيقة قال:


> *لا مشكل لأني أتيت هنا ضيفا.*
> *وللضيف حقوق قد أديتموها بإخلاص.*
> *وله أيضا واجبات تجاوزتها بكل جرأة.*
> *فالعذر مني كل العذر*
> *سلام*


 

*عبَّر عما بداخلك بصراحة*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لاقناع  مسلم لمعتقد احباب المسيح*



صوت الحقيقة قال:


> *لا مشكل لأني أتيت هنا ضيفا.
> وللضيف حقوق قد أديتموها بإخلاص.
> وله أيضا واجبات تجاوزتها بكل جرأة.
> فالعذر مني كل العذر
> سلام*



*اخي العزيز لا تجاوزت ولا شي و انت من اهل البيت و ان ما شالتك الارض تشيلك عيوننا*​


----------



## peace_86 (20 يونيو 2008)

عزيزي صوت الحقيقة...
عبر بحرية.. فأنت ضيف هنا عزيزي
ومن واجبنا أن نكرمك حق إكرام

إسأل ما شئت.. فقد قال المسيح:
فتشوا الكتب

أتمنى ان تزيد عدد مشاركاتك حتى استطيع مراسلتك


----------

